# Snow/Mud/Sand tracks



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have ordered a couple of these:

http://www.care4car.com/productdisplay/productid/351/Car_Snow_Tracks_Plastic_Traction_Skids.html

Anybody used them?

We already have the Fiamma version:

http://www.thefiammacentre.co.uk/magento/shop/fiamma-grip-system-for-levelling-systems.html

They are quite flimsy but they have got us out of a few tricky situations.
We generally use them under the front (driving) wheels when parking up on any dodgy surfaces.

The Streetwize ones look to be more substantial.


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

How long are they :?:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Couple of feet or so.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*mud/snow and sand tracks*

Hi, I spend most weekends in a field,we have tried the plastic tracks that you have ,and we found they are not as good as they could be,a little bit more money, and buy GRIP TRACKS they are on ebay and they will gey you out of anywhere,hope this helps .regards Happypre65. :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

They arrived this morning, as a pair.

60cm Overall length 2 feet.
18 cm Width 7 inches.
1.25cm Thickness ½ inch

They are in three pieces linked together with steel hinges.

One piece is half the length, the next is about 2/3 of that and the final bit makes up the rest and is chamfered towards the end to enable it to be pushed under the tyre more easily.

They are suitable for vehicles up to 3.5 Tonnes - allegedly!

They are quite sturdy.

They pack up into a box 1'x8"x2.5" - very easy to store.

When I find a patch of wet grass, mud or some deep snow I will report back on their efficacy.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We found the yellow Fiamma ones too flexible effectively to prevent sinking when parked up on soft ground. Monster Mats are much more robust and also work well with Fiamma Jumbo ramps when required:

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/monstermat.htm

As for getting stuck in mud/snow etc, that's now a thing of the past for us since we fitted TOYO H09 tyres :wink:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the Fiamma mats - More useful as a table decoration than anything else.
There is not enough grip on either side to be of any practical use.
Last weekend they failed in mud, then after being towed off by a tractor, they failed on damp (but firm) grass.

I found that if I did not put a peg through the holes provided, it was possible to make them fly nicely for a short distance.

When wet my tyre would slip/spin on them or they would simple slide from beneath the wheels. The gripper pattern was so shallow I can only imagine them to be effective on sand.

Alan


----------

